# Did you ever lose your wedding ring?



## Bruno@MT (Jun 16, 2009)

On a sunny saturday morning when I was going to have a nice day out with my wife I discovered to my horror that I couldn't find my wedding ring anymore.

I remembered it was on my finger on monday or tuesday, and I knew for sure that I didn't have it anymore on friday evening. I had absolutely no idea where I could have lost it. I checked all the places I'd been at work that week, but no luck. It was equally possible that I took it off at home (I did that whenever I worked around the house) and placed it somewhere I can't remember.

My wedding ring is the only physical thing in the whole world that I care about. My ridiculously expensive collection of rare malt whisky could fall on the floor and I wouldn't really be more than annoyed. My car could be stolen and I'd move on with only a passing regret at the hit on the savings account. But my wedding ring ...   

At the time, I was reading a book 'black sun' that is based on true events of WWII (the story itself is fiction of course). I went over to wikipedia to check some facts, and I also found pics of the holocaust. Jewish children dying of starvation on the streets. Waiting to fall asleep and never wake up... And I was humbled... My ring is important to me, but compared to what other people went/go through, the loss of a ring is nothing. When I saw those pictures I thought of my daughters and I realized that there are more important things in life.

Anyway...
Even before I left high school, I had already decided that if I would ever get married (far from certain at that time ), I wanted to have platinum rings. Mine is Thick... Wide... Heavy... and solid platinum, so replacing it was not a real option, even without the emotional attachment.

Near the end of the year, as a Christmas gift to ourselves, we bought new stainless friendship rings. I wear mine at the same finger where my wedding ring used to be.

Fast forward a week to 30th of december 2007. We were cleaning the house because we had friends coming over to celebrate the end of the year. My wife was cleaning the living room while I was in the kitchen. I had to leave the kitchen to get something, and when I came back, she was standing in the kitchen, all smug, with a plain looking ring around her thumb.

And she says 'do you have a finger free where you could put this?'
And I pass her by, thinking to myself _'Look I am already wearing this new ring, woman. How many freaking rings do you want me to wear_? Sheesh...' 

I was already in the living room when I suddenly understood what she meant. I jumped from joy . She found it in the living room, in a small glass plate underneath a tea light candle. The plate is part of a small figurine of a dragon, which you can use for burning essential oil or for a tea light. And underneath the tea light there is a small space where you could hide a ring.

I had put it there without thinking, and when I was looking for it I didn't remember. I must have moved that thing 2 or 3 times during my search, but I didn't look underneath the tea light 

Of course, now I have 2 rings. I wear my wedding ring on my right hand instead of my left. My right ring finger is a bit wider than my left one. The ring barely fits. Consequently, I can't get it off anymore without using liquid soap and careful twisting. Which is ok, because now at least I am not afraid anymore of losing it. I never take it off anymore except for martial arts training.

Anyone else ever lose their wedding ring? Did you get it back?


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 16, 2009)

My ex-husband lost his. Once. :wink1:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 16, 2009)

Graet heart warming story.


----------



## crushing (Jun 16, 2009)

The fact that I am alive to type this is proof I have never lost my wedding ring.  

I did break mine doing forms at my black belt pre-test.  Forever Koryo will be the ring breaking form to me.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, several times. The last two times were at the karate studio. It was a diamond-studded ring. Both times, my instructors found it later and returned it to me. The very last time I wore it, the diamond broke off at Home Depot and I couldn't find the stone anymore. I decided then it was a good time as any to get a plain gold band--no diamonds.  Just a simple inscription inside the ring.  Ever since I got the band, I've worn it even when training.  I'm happier now with the band than I was with the diamond ring. The band is more fitting with my active lifestyle.  I thought at the time when I got engaged, the diamond ring was a must, a cultural requirement, regardless of of the preference and lifestyles of the bride/groom. 
- Ceicei


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 16, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Anyone else ever lose their wedding ring?


 
No! I value my wedding tackle too much to lose my wedding ring. "Hell hath no fury....."


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never worn it. We've been married twenty years this summer.


----------



## Amazon (Jun 16, 2009)

Not losing it exactly, but I haven't been able to wear mine for over a year and a half.  Since Aug. '07 I've been losing a lot of weight - 95 lbs so far, 15 to go.

I didn't want to damage it by sizing it down multiple times.  I'm waiting until I'm done so I can only size it once.  In the mean time I bought a sterling and CZ one that I wear and have re-sized a bunch of times.

I have an idea how you feel though, I miss my actual ring and am looking forward to having it back.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2009)

I lost mine working in the yard. At times when digging and planting, I would take it off. We had the set for 30 or more years, and mine was very worn. I would have kept it forever, but it wasn't meant to be. We ended up replacing both, and I never did find mine.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, she wears the ring.


----------



## epi-do (Jun 16, 2009)

I have thought I have lost mine in the past, but have always managed to find it.  That being said, it has been quite some time since I have worn it.  It is too small, and rather than getting it resized, I really want to loose some weight so that it fits again.  In fact, I would like to loose enough to have to get it resized, but smaller instead of larger.

As for my husband, well.....he lost it roughly 36 hours after the ceremony.  I had told him it was too big, but he wouldn't listen.  We were playing in the surf along the beach in the Bahamas and it fell off.  I thought I handled it rather well.  I simply told him he would buy a new one when we got back home.  After thinking about it though, he would have just lost that one as well, so we never replaced it.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 16, 2009)

I lost mine 15 years ago and my wife promply replaced it, lol. I found the original in the garage about 6 months later. Now I have two and I don't wear either since we are unfortunately moving ahead with divorce proceedings.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm down two rings, one for each divorce.  

jf


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 17, 2009)

Ceicei said:


> I thought at the time when I got engaged, the diamond ring was a must, a cultural requirement, regardless of of the preference and lifestyles of the bride/groom.
> - Ceicei



This seems to be an American thing, where no matter how much you earn, the wife should get the biggest diamond they can('t) afford.

Don't get me wrong, people have big-rock wedding rings here as well, but generally only people who can easily spend it. Most 'regular' people like myself either have no diamond, or like us, have a tiny speck of diamond embedded in the metal. Noone really cares about it either though, so there is no competition. Most rings are plain bands, or have a style element worked in the metal. Sometimes they are a combination of different types of metal to give it something special. The use of Pt is very rare though.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 17, 2009)

epi-do said:


> As for my husband, well.....he lost it roughly 36 hours after the ceremony.  I had told him it was too big, but he wouldn't listen.



My wedding ring was the first piece of jewelry I ever wore, and I didn't know how tight it should fit, so it was perhaps just a hair too wide to start with, though not overly so. Over the years, my fingers grew a bit thinner. I suspect this is because when we bought it, I was a couple pounds heavier than the last couple of years.

If I put it on my left hand as I did originally, it comes off very easily.
On my right hand, it barely gets past the last knuckle, and it is almost impossible to take off without soap. It is a bit annoying when I have to take it off for MA class, but I feel much better now because I don't worry anymore I'll lose it if I am working around the house.



epi-do said:


> We were playing in the surf along the beach in the Bahamas and it fell off.  I thought I handled it rather well.  I simply told him he would buy a new one when we got back home.  After thinking about it though, he would have just lost that one as well, so we never replaced it.



Ouch.

We bought stainless steel ones to have a matching set of rings again. They cost less than 150 euro for the pair. That was inexpensive enough that it was worth it. I would never buy anything as expensive as my first ring again. If I had to do it over again, I would perhaps choose Tungsten or another rare metal. Or maybe not


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 17, 2009)

I never wanted an engagement ring, but it was important to my husband to give me the heirloom one from his mom. It was a tiny solitaire in white gold, and even though it was a giant pain in the butt (snagged on stuff all the time), I cried like a baby when the diamond fell out and was lost.

Now I just wear the band, which is much more practical.


----------

